# SE Wisconsin - Thanksgiving?



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

It's still a little early yet, but this NWS forecast discussion certainly looks favorable for a holiday snow-maker!

This is a copy/paste from their site:

*WEDNESDAY/WEDNESDAY NIGHT*...THIS IS THE MOST INTERESTING PERIOD
OF THE FORECAST. A THIRD MORE ENERGETIC SHORTWAVE WILL DIVE INTO
THE NORTHERN PLAINS AND INTO THE BACKSIDE OF THE SECOND SHORTWAVE
MOVING THROUGH THE WESTERN/CENTRAL GREAT LAKES AT THIS TIME. THIS
PULLS BACK ON THE SECOND SHORTWAVE AND THEY DO THE CLASSIC
FUJIWARA INTERACTION AS THE ENTIRE MID LEVEL TROF AMPLIFIES
STRONGLY FROM THE GREAT LAKES TO THE LOWER MISSISSIPPI VALLEY.
PRECIP ON WEDNESDAY SHOULD LET UP...BUT STILL LIKELY EVERYONE WILL
MEASURE. COLD AIR WILL BE POURING INTO THE AREA AS THE THIRD
SHORTWAVE DIGS IN. AS THE SHORTWAVE ARRIVES LATE IN THE DAY OR
EARLY EVENING...THE PRECIP WILL INCREASE AGAIN. THE RAIN IN THE
SOUTHWEST CWA SHOULD BECOME MIXED WITH SNOW DURING THE AFTERNOON.
WEDNESDAY NIGHT THE COLD AIR CONTINUES TO OVERSPREAD THE AREA.
THE WRN CWA MOSTLY LIKELY WILL SEE THE LONGEST PERIOD OF ALL
SNOW...WHILE THE EAST WILL BE SLOWER TO TRANSITION. THE NEW ECMWF
HAS COME IN AND IT LOOKS INTERESTING.
*THE AMOUNT OF QPF AND ITS COLD TEMPS WOULD SUGGEST HIGH POTENTIAL OF ACCUMULATING SNOWS WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO THURSDAY...POTENTIALLY A HEADLINE MAKER.*
OF COURSE THIS IS THE HOLIDAY AND LOTS OF FOLKS WILL BE TRAVELING.
CAUTION IS ADVISED AS IT SHOULD BE NOTED AGAIN HOW COMPLICATED
THIS STORM SYSTEM WILL BE. LOTS OF RUN TO RUN VARIABILTY IN
SOLUTIONS IS EXPECTED OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF CYCLES.

Looks like we'll be keeping an eye on this storm as the week progresses. Everyone ready for some white stuff? payup


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

kinda far from you but our local weather had snow in your area too


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Hope northern IL can get a salting in that would be nice.


----------



## pjuhrend (Jan 3, 2009)

Not at all ready for snow yet....but I need to practice, where can I find fake snow to play with? I've only plowed a little bit and the boyfriend is putting me in my own truck this season....scared...any pointers?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

ultimate plow;871590 said:


> Hope northern IL can get a salting in that would be nice.


Ditto on that ! 
Just be safe if anyone gets called out for Wednesday night, biggest party night of the year, watch out for the drunks, and be extra defensive driving. Hate to see a fellow plower start out his season with a trashed truck, or worse laid up or out 

Hey Badgerland, hows the eyes hitting at the dam ? When my folks lived in Bear Valley we used to do a blast and cast for the second half of the deer season after a belly full of turkey. Miss that stuff...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

pjuhrend;871612 said:


> Not at all ready for snow yet....but I need to practice, where can I find fake snow to play with? I've only plowed a little bit and the boyfriend is putting me in my own truck this season....scared...any pointers?


Find a big pile of mulch to push around.
After doing that the snow will be "mulch" easier to handle.....:laughing:

BTW....go slow and you will be fine....we all had to learn at some point


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Yeah will be interesting to see if their predictions are true, right now they say 1-2" maybe but hard to see it sticking to the pavement when the low is 34 and no frost in the ground? Maybe grass who knows, wouldn't mind the snow.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*In SE Wi. NOAA is saying light snow*

with no accumulation, and sadly the 8-15 day forcast on ham weather is not showing much either in the way of salting or plowing. Hopefully something changes, and we get an event or two in the next two weeks.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ground is way too warm for anything to stick.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Yeah Ill agree, was digging out some soil for a retaining wall last week, ground not even close to being frozen yet. Looks like grass will have snow on but not on pavement. I figure in the next two weeks it will get colder and the ground should start to freeze up soon, we hope, it is December next week tuesday.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Looks like for SE Wi. may need till*

mid December before we will be getting out salting or plowing.


----------

